# NEW Dirt Quad Kids Electric Off-Road Vehicle ATV



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $448.00*
End Date: Thursday Feb-11-2010 4:56:11 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $448.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## bessie12 (Sep 7, 2016)

I see more powerful kids electric off-road ATVs on eBay...it's a 1000 watt 36 volts mini ATV...it's hard to find because all I always see are the 24 volt models, but this 36 volts one is sweet and fast 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/152214946775?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

